# Tact-Tiles: The End



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's say, just for fun, that I was the co-owner of a company who acquired the rights to Tact-Tiles. And let's say, just for kicks, that we planned to start producing them again.


What would you like to see?

*EDIT (5-2-10)*

Due to number of issues, I'm sad to announce that Tact-Tiles will be produced by neither _BC-Products_ nor _Imagineering, Inc_ at this time.

We're very sorry. We very much wanted to get Tact-Tiles back into production, but a number of personal and professional issues have made this impossible at this time, and for the foreseeable future.

My apologies,

Mike McConnell
Co-Owner of Imagineering, Inc.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> What would you like to see?



Jessica Alba, naked.  Up close, because I'm not wearing my glasses.

As for Tact-Tiles, I -- wait, what was the question again?


----------



## Storminator (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently saw this American Science & Surplus : Send to a Friend and thought of tact-tiles.

Not the same, really, but dang cheap!

PS


----------



## underthumb (Jan 22, 2009)

I would love some hex tact-tiles. And the idea of clear tiles is a great one--maps and such can be placed beneath the tiles, rather than simply drawn on them.


----------



## Bullgrit (Jan 22, 2009)

My group uses Tact-tiles (in fact, we have two sets, but we only use one at a time), and we love them. If I had the ear of the folks designing them for another production run, I'd say:

Make the grid lines all the same -- don't make the 10' squares a thicker line than the 5' lines. Rooms and combats often don't align perfectly with the 10' squares (like when an ogre takes a 5' step), and the different thickness of the lines throws off one's eyeballing the map.

Bullgrit
Total Bullgrit


----------



## Mercule (Jan 22, 2009)

I liked them more or less how they were, and that'd be my first choice and mainstay.  I could see the use of clear tiles as an overlay for a freehand map, but I wouldn't use those exclusively because I know I wouldn't always draw a freehand map in advance (the large tablet of 3'x4' graph paper -- with 1" squares -- that I still have attests to that) and I know many surfaces could make the lines hard to see.  I could see me buying a smaller set of clear tiles, but opaque would continue to see more use.

I didn't check the options for hexes, but I just recalled that we were considering moving to Hero system and I'd mulled the difficulty of using squares just because of my Tact-Tiles.  I'm not a big fan of hexes (okay, I actively dislike them), but I'd get a set of hex tiles for use with Hero.


----------



## C_M2008 (Jan 22, 2009)

Missed the previous incarnation so I'm not sure exactly what they are.


----------



## Appleseeth (Jan 22, 2009)

A friend of mine has the originals, doesn't even play D&D anymore, but still won't give them up. Portability + re-usability = awesome Tact-Tiles.


----------



## JustKim (Jan 22, 2009)

I have quite a lot of tiles, from WotC, Paizo, SK and others, as well as dozens of poster maps and easy access to large, good quality mapping paper. They are all 1" grids. So when I think about changing to hexes, most of what stops me is that all the stuff I already have wouldn't be compatible.

I would be very interested in clear hex-lined tiles if they were something I could lay over my existing maps. Anything else I really have no need for.


----------



## Mercule (Jan 22, 2009)

Bullgrit said:


> Make the grid lines all the same -- don't make the 10' squares a thicker line than the 5' lines. Rooms and combats often don't align perfectly with the 10' squares (like when an ogre takes a 5' step), and the different thickness of the lines throws off one's eyeballing the map.



I totally disagree -- for the same reason.  I find it easier to do 5' steps (and movement in general) if the lines alternate.  Plus, they're close enough that it's never bothered me if a room/wall/critter/whatever didn't line up with the solid lines vs. the dashed lines.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes (Jan 22, 2009)

*I love them*

Well, I have 2 full sets of TacTiles, and would buy at least one more.

If there were a clear version, I'd buy 2 full sets of them, too.

They're the best thing I own for RPGs.

Ken


----------



## Stormborn (Jan 22, 2009)

Let's just say you do them sooner rather than later.   My set, and that of the other GM in our group, are getting pretty scratched up.  Had them for years.  Still useable but a few have some marks that just wont come up.  I love them.  No changes.  Gimme now.  I'll even come pick them up.  I am in Birmingham, weren't they made in Huntsville before?


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (Jan 22, 2009)

My set is the best RPG accessory I own, but they are scratched. Clear ones would be nice, and I'd love to have a case to carry them in. We bought our other GM a set so we wouldn't have to carry them when we played at his house. I'd gladly buy a set of clear ones or gray ones with a square grid. And like Stormborn, I'd drive to get them. Gimme!


----------



## Mercule (Jan 22, 2009)

Rafael Ceurdepyr said:


> I'd love to have a case to carry them in.



This.  With clips for my markers.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2009)

As long as it is about the same price, that's what is important.


----------



## RichGreen (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

I love my tact-tiles. They came in a cardboard carrying "case" which I've had to repair a few times but I also think they're one of the best D&D accessories I own.

Cheers


Richard


----------



## Dausuul (Jan 22, 2009)

Want.

Make.

Now.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd buy any square-version you made, but I would prefer a clear version so I could put a map below it.


----------



## kitsune9 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Let's say, just for fun, that I was the co-owner of a company who acquired the rights to Tact-Tiles. And let's say, just for kicks, that we planned to start producing them again.
> 
> 
> What would you like to see?




More durable tiles for metal miniatures. Mine cracked a bit and cleaning them was a pain, but my overall experience with Tac-Tiles was that I really enjoyed them because of the convenience of switching them around to keep going instead of wiping and cleaning the standard battle mat. I haven't used them in a while because I have to haul a lot of stuff to the games, but they are still quite valuable to me and I would like to pick up another set.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 23, 2009)

I selected both the clear and opaque 1" squares.  Just keep in mind that some people may have selected clear only as they already own the older opaque ones.

Personally I like the idea of the clear ones for putting maps underneath.  It would allow me to put maps or even the WotC Dungeon Tiles underneath and be able to write on them without worrying about marking them up.

On the other hand, I don't know how well the clear ones would work on my table if I had nothing underneath them.  My table has quite a dark wood stain so seeing lines on the tiles might be hard if there wasn't something else (like some white paper) underneath the tiles.  The opaque ones would probably be better in that situation.

Overall though I would just be happy to see Tact-Tiles back on the market.  The price of the tiles and how much they cost to ship to Australia (shipping was quite a bit when I enquired when they were last in stock) will be the deciding factor in how many I buy.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 23, 2009)

There was no option for both hex AND squares.  I'd buy both. 

edit: d'oh...I was a dofus...I could click more than one.  Never mind.


----------



## Aristotle (Jan 23, 2009)

It took me ages to convert from hexes to squares and I very much doubt I'd spend significant money on hexes again. I definately want tact-tiles though. I was hoping to get some before... but I was holding out for wet-erase compatible. I'm not a fan of dry erase.

As for color. I'm partial to the oyster color of traditional mats, but anything would be fine so long as it will take and hold wet erase markers so I can plot out maps before heading out to games, and clean up without heavy staining. Clear is an interesting idea ... although I don't know how often I'd actually have maps to place under them.


----------



## Intrope (Jan 23, 2009)

underthumb said:


> I would love some hex tact-tiles. And the idea of clear tiles is a great one--maps and such can be placed beneath the tiles, rather than simply drawn on them.



I possess a set of tact-tile like clear hex tiles, and they're wonderful. Admittedly, we rarely put anything under them, but it's nice to be able to do so at any time.


----------



## darkwing (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never used them before. What are they exactly? Do you have pictures?


----------



## underthumb (Jan 23, 2009)

Intrope said:


> I possess a set of tact-tile like clear hex tiles, and they're wonderful. Admittedly, we rarely put anything under them, but it's nice to be able to do so at any time.




Are they the hex art boards? I just ordered some of those, so I'm interested in your experiences with them or with whatever product you're using.


----------



## Ktulu (Jan 23, 2009)

Clear with a 1" would get tons of use by me.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 23, 2009)

Clear. Square. A better quality carrying case would be nice please. 

What I would like as an optional accessory would be larger tact-tiles. Instead of a foot square, I'd also like a two foot square or a 1 foot x 2 foot rectangle. There are times it would be easier to just switch to a larger board.

Also, if this comes to pass, this is *awesome*!


----------



## op1983 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lines all the same thickness.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 23, 2009)

darkwing said:


> I've never used them before. What are they exactly? Do you have pictures?


----------



## mattdm (Jan 23, 2009)

Mercule said:


> I totally disagree -- for the same reason.  I find it easier to do 5' steps (and movement in general) if the lines alternate.  Plus, they're close enough that it's never bothered me if a room/wall/critter/whatever didn't line up with the solid lines vs. the dashed lines.




Yeah, I'm in this camp too. Having the alternate lines makes it easier for me to draw big rooms quickly.


----------



## op1983 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh and I want to be able to use BOTH wet AND dry erase markers.


----------



## erisred (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm probably the only one, but I'd really like 1/2" or 3/4" squares for use with my old 15mm minis.

OTOH, I'd still buy 1" square tiles if you started making them again.


----------



## Slander (Jan 23, 2009)

If say, just for fun, that you _were_the co-owner of a company who acquired the rights to Tact-Tiles, then you, sir, are brilliant.

As one who never had the pleasure of owning the originals, the _idea_ of clear tiles seems like a good one. If they worked out in practice how I think they would, they are the one's I'd/I'll get. But the originals are definitely a safe bet.


----------



## Syrsuro (Jan 23, 2009)

Storminator said:


> I recently saw this American Science & Surplus : Send to a Friend and thought of tact-tiles.
> 
> Not the same, really, but dang cheap!
> 
> PS




I just ordered a couple sets of those.

To tie that back to the OP's question:  

One of the features I liked about the above was that they were dry erase on one side and cork on the other.  I frequently use printed maps/terrain and being able to tack them to the cork is a nice bonus.

I don't know if it would be feasible for a hypothetical tactiles product, but I like it as an option.

Within the scope of the original question, I'd go with light grey (or white) tiles and all lines drawn to the same density.

Carl


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jan 23, 2009)

I want opaque tiles with hexes on one side and squares on the other.

And then a clear one for putting maps under it.


----------



## Calico_Jack73 (Jan 23, 2009)

I went with both clear and grey 1" squares.  There was a time that I wouldn't have cared for the clear squares but I've really enjoyed using Dundjinni style maps for my games so it would be nice if I could lay the clear tact-tiles over my maps to allow me to write on the playing surface without permenantly marking up the map which would allow me to save it for use again.


----------



## Intrope (Jan 23, 2009)

underthumb said:


> Are they the hex art boards? I just ordered some of those, so I'm interested in your experiences with them or with whatever product you're using.



No, they were made by some guy on the Hero Games boards a few years ago. He had access to a big (4'x8') CNC mill and used it to etch the hex grid then cut it into tiles.

The tiles themselves are cut on the hex lines, but they're a rectangular clump about the size of a sheet of paper. They work really well! 

They differ from tact-tiles because they don't have the puzzle-piece edges, but we've never had any real problem with them sliding apart. 

Some people might prefer a tile set with a neutral color rather than clear, if they never intend to use anything under the tiles. Me, I'd rather have the clear tiles so I can use an underlaying map--and I can always get a roll of brown paper to go under it.


----------



## JorrJorr (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd love to have both square and hex. I have two full sets of the original tiles (and would always want more) and was waiting anxiously for the hex based ones for my HEROs and GURPs games but they never saw the light of day.

My only hope is that if you go with squares first, that you can do hexes sometime later to give us Hex based grognards some toys 

Also I think clear is an interesting idea, but could there be problems with if you impress (like on the original tiles) information on the back that might interfere with images beneath it? Or are you thinking of redesigning so nothing would interfere?

Another thing about using clear tiles is that it might require having to carry around a neutral/solid color cloth if you don't use maps undereath frequently because whatever is underneath will obviously show through and might blend with markings. Not that it's a bad thing, just another consideration with using clear tiles.

JorrJorr


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 23, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I want opaque tiles with hexes on one side and squares on the other. [snip]



I respectfully agree with Joe.  Double-sided Tac-Tiles would be very useful (not to mention economical and environmentally friendly ).  With this, I would also like to see a little better scratch resistance (especially for double-sided use).


----------



## beldar1215 (Jan 23, 2009)

Rafael Ceurdepyr said:


> My set is the best RPG accessory I own, but they are scratched. Clear ones would be nice, and I'd love to have a case to carry them in. We bought our other GM a set so we wouldn't have to carry them when we played at his house. I'd gladly buy a set of clear ones or gray ones with a square grid. And like Stormborn, I'd drive to get them. Gimme!




I agree with everything the above poster said. I have two sets and would like to be able to replace the ones that are scratched up. A case would be great, if it didn't cost a bundle.

Beldar


----------



## Mercule (Jan 23, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I want opaque tiles with hexes on one side and squares on the other.



That probably would be the most useful.


----------



## Asmor (Jan 23, 2009)

Olaf the Stout said:


> On the other hand, I don't know how well the clear ones would work on my table if I had nothing underneath them.  My table has quite a dark wood stain so seeing lines on the tiles might be hard if there wasn't something else (like some white paper) underneath the tiles.  The opaque ones would probably be better in that situation.




While at a craft store, I saw a clear ruler plate thingie meant for use while quilting or something. The lines were black on one side, but if you flipped it over the lines were yellow so they'd show up on dark fabrics.

Same thing would work well here, actually.


----------



## Aexalon (Jan 24, 2009)

Another vote for opaque with 1" hexes on one side, 1" squares on the other. 

Logistically, those'd probably have to be 8*7 | 7*7 hex/square size, or double that, 16*14 | 14*14. See this post for the patterns.


----------



## Jaws (Feb 17, 2009)

I want them to be in production a.s.a.p.


j.


----------



## FoxWander (Feb 18, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I want opaque tiles with hexes on one side and squares on the other.




I agree (as do several others it seems) that double-sided squares/hexes would be the absolute best! However, I recall that the originals couldn't be done as double-sided because there was some kind of limitation to the manufacturing process that prevented it. (I imagine they were made similar to aluminum foil- 2 sheets pressed thru rollers so the sides pressed together were the smoothest.) If these "hypothetical" 2nd generation tact-tiles are the same process, then double-sided may not be possible.

But if it is- my vote is absolutely for hexes on one side, squares on the other. And please make the squares with some kind of differentiation between 10' and 5' lines. Solid/dashed lines or thick/thin- as long as they're different. Measuring distances in nice 10 foot increments is just so much easier and quicker.

If double-sided tiles aren't possible then I voted for clear tiles with squares (and different 5/10 foot lines). The capability to put maps underneath would be very nice.

Also a nice case that held them separated at the edges (so they could be stored with a map drawn on them and it wouldn't get erased in transport) would be very, very nice!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm curious if anything will ever come out.  We have seen threads about these beofre with people saying they are looking into making them but still nothing like that has ever reached the market.


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 18, 2009)

I already replied earlier, but I thought of another wish:

Magnetic. Maybe a thin sheet of metal in the core? I dunno... but something that magnetic counters would be attracted to (even if it wasn't a tight grip) would be neat.


----------



## Solodan (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd love to find something that is 1" square on both sides.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 18, 2009)

Something I just thought about, regarding double-sided Tact-Tiles....

The original Tact-Tiles were extremely easy to scratch and I wonder if having the bottom side be "markable" would be an invitation to ruining one or both sides.


----------



## beverson (Feb 18, 2009)

Aristotle said:


> Magnetic. Maybe a thin sheet of metal in the core? I dunno... but something that magnetic counters would be attracted to (even if it wasn't a tight grip) would be neat.




This.  The ultimate would be if they could somehow be both clear AND magnetically attractive, but I'm not sure that is possible.  But magnetic is the way to go, since I have now made a substantial investment in the Alea Tools magnetic markers.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 18, 2009)

beverson said:


> This.  The ultimate would be if they could somehow be both clear AND magnetically attractive, but I'm not sure that is possible.  But magnetic is the way to go, since I have now made a substantial investment in the Alea Tools magnetic markers.




Seems like it should be possible to at least seed some transparent material with small quantities of iron to make it magnetically receptive.

Of course, no clue how well that would work either for holding onto magnets or for maintaining transparency.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I want a second set exactly like my original set.
I want a third set just the same but with the ability to use magnets.
I want a fourth set clear with squares.

I also like the idea of larger single pieces.


----------



## Felon (Feb 19, 2009)

I own a set of Tac-Tiles, and they're quite awesome. When I game at a local gaming shop, people stop and comment on how to obtain them. I would love to be able to tell them something helpful.

I voted clear. It would be great to be able to place the grid over a non-gridded map. I could even take the time to hand draw some things on sheets of paper and place them underneath.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wanted to reply with an update.

We are still working on it. We hope to get some prototypes soon, but we've hit a few snags with both production and some things on the business side with the former owners.

I'll keep you posted. I just wanted to let you know that things are still moving along, if not as fast as I'd like.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just wanted to jump on the band wagon for magnetic and compatible with the original tile sets!  I love my tac-tiles!  We use them every game.  In fact I'll be using them tomorrow night, Friday, and Sunday!

Hippy


----------



## Michael Silverbane (Feb 19, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> I'll keep you posted. I just wanted to let you know that things are still moving along, if not as fast as I'd like.




That's good to hear.  I'll keep my money poised for spending!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 19, 2009)

Still interested here Ashrem.  Just make sure you keep us updated on how things are going, even if it's to tell us that nothing is happening. 

Thanks,

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Asmor (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, here're my final list of feature requirements in a new version of Tact-tiles

They should be:

*widely available
*clear
*good listeners
*printed on one side with hexes and the other with squares
*cheap
*the cure for cancer and/or AIDS (though if feasible, would be awesome if it were both)
*magnetically receptive
*made of solid gold with platinum trim
*small and light enough to carry in my back pocket


----------



## Radiating Gnome (Feb 20, 2009)

I am interested in a reprint of tact-tiles, but I must admit that I actually sort of prefered the dragonscale counters sheets . . . . they did not have the jigsaw edges, which meant they could be laid down next to each other in any configuration I needed, but even more important, they were far thinner -- and since I use them in my traveling rig, that is very important.  

-rg


----------



## mvincent (Feb 25, 2009)

Asmor said:


> They should be:
> *clear
> *printed on one side with hexes and the other with squares



Yes: clear _and_ printed on both sides would be perfection. I would certainly buy that, once it was released on pdf.


----------



## Gilwen (Feb 25, 2009)

i'd buy and ppl in my group would be in the market as long as they are compatiable with the original set.

Gil


----------



## Mark (Feb 25, 2009)

I know a guy working on a transparent with one-inch grid alternative that should interlock fine enough but he tells me that the process might be cost prohibitive.  Anyone interested in this, feel free to email me through these boards and I will put a quick list together to keep people updated and solicit any feedback on pricing and such.


----------



## zero skill LPB (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been using my set almost every week, sometimes multiple times a week, for a long time. 

Want more. Need more!

Thanks.


----------



## rowport (Feb 25, 2009)

Jeff Wilder said:


> Jessica Alba, naked.  Up close, because I'm not wearing my glasses.
> 
> As for Tact-Tiles, I -- wait, what was the question again?




Can I second the vote for nude Jessica Alba?  (Preferably not with Jeff Wilder there...)


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Mar 11, 2009)

*Battlegraph Dry Erase Boards!*

Battle Graph Dry Erase Boards for miniatures, role-playing, combat, and strategy games.


----------



## JDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

Great News.

So I have a few questions....

#1 are you the original poster or someone working with them?

#2 do these work with Tac-Tiles?

#3 How well do they clean up?

#4 Are you prepared to meet the demand that may soon hit?

This is a very promissing product and I hope you do well.

JD


----------



## Felon (Mar 11, 2009)

Longtooth Studios said:


> Battle Graph Dry Erase Boards for miniatures, role-playing, combat, and strategy games.



Cool. But don't see any mention of transparent tiles...


----------



## Daniel D. Fox (Mar 11, 2009)

When you make the tiles, please have the interlocking piece flanged that link together the size of a 1x1 square.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2009)

Felon said:


> Cool. But don't see any mention of transparent tiles...




Clear ones would be really great. Even so the ones they have look real good.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Mar 11, 2009)

*Battlegraph Boards*

#1 are you the original poster or someone working with them?

No, I am not affiliated with them, and I apologize for jacking the thread. 

#2 do these work with Tac-Tiles?

No, they are not compatible, and are made of different materials. 

#3 How well do they clean up?
In my tests I left dry erase marker on for two weeks, and it still came clean with a standard eraser with no ghosting. 

#4 Are you prepared to meet the demand that may soon hit?
Bring it on!
Yes, we are ready and happy to be a part of the gaming community.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks great.
Any outside reviews of your prototypes yet?


----------



## JoeGKushner (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder where he could find reviewers on the internet.... even say, sataff reviewers of En World...


----------



## Asmor (Mar 12, 2009)

JoeGKushner said:


> I wonder where he could find reviewers on the internet.... even say, sataff reviewers of En World...




Or maybe certain bloggers...


----------



## Ace (Mar 12, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Let's say, just for fun, that I was the co-owner of a company who acquired the rights to Tact-Tiles. And let's say, just for kicks, that we planned to start producing them again.
> 
> 
> What would you like to see?




Some 1" hex tiles would pretty useful for us GURPSheads.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Mar 12, 2009)

Started a new thread, will be happy to talk about my product there.


----------



## Mercule (Mar 12, 2009)

Longtooth Studios said:


> Battle Graph Dry Erase Boards for miniatures, role-playing, combat, and strategy games.



Not that it'd keep me from making a purchase, but the grid-lines are darker than I'd prefer.  Like I said, it wouldn't be a purchase/no-purchase issue, but I thought you might be interested in knee-jerk feedback.

Overall, though, those look really nice.  I'm glad to see someone marketing something in that space.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Mar 21, 2009)

Mercule said:


> Not that it'd keep me from making a purchase, but the grid-lines are darker than I'd prefer.  Like I said, it wouldn't be a purchase/no-purchase issue, but I thought you might be interested in knee-jerk feedback.
> 
> Overall, though, those look really nice.  I'm glad to see someone marketing something in that space.





Keen observation! Actually I made these specifically for use in photo. The Lines were not showing up very well for demo purposes on the actual product.

Anyone interested in an occasional update email concerning this product and others to come, please send email to brian@longtoothstudios.com. put the work newsletter in the subject or body of the email. An auto subscribe/unsubscribe list is coming, but my host provider is having issues with it apparently.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 31, 2009)

Just wanted pop in and say it looks like, after a number of stumbling blocks, things are getting back on track for Tact-Tiles. 

I hope to be able to post some pre-order info soon.


----------



## Caliban (Apr 1, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Just wanted pop in and say it looks like, after a number of stumbling blocks, things are getting back on track for Tact-Tiles.
> 
> I hope to be able to post some pre-order info soon.




If you are still looking for ideas, one thing I would like to see is smaller pieces you can use to fill in the edges of the tactiles, in order to make it perfectly square. 

Often when I'm using the tactiles I'm going right up to the edge of the tile, and I don't have room to place another tile.  The "jigsaw" pattern leaves small gaps along the edge of the tile that make it inconvenient to draw on or put mini's on.   Being able to fill in those gaps with some tac-tile material would be great.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Apr 1, 2009)

Great!  I wait in anticipation.  Keep coming back to let us know what's going on. 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## 00Machado (Apr 1, 2009)

You should also sell magnetic terrain that sticks to the tiles: Trees, crates, boulders, and so forth.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 4, 2009)

Just wanted to pop in and warn you guys not to be fooled by impostors such as these: http://www.enworld.org/forum/publishers-press-releases/253645-tact-tiles-back.html

These people do not own the Tact-Tiles name and have no legal right to its usage. In fact, they may well be hearing from our lawyer very soon.

Heck, even using that picture is illegal.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 4, 2009)

I've shut down that other thread. Thanks.


----------



## JDragon (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Just wanted to pop in and warn you guys not to be fooled by impostors such as these: http://www.enworld.org/forum/publishers-press-releases/253645-tact-tiles-back.html
> 
> These people do not own the Tact-Tiles name and have no legal right to its usage. In fact, they may well be hearing from our lawyer very soon.
> 
> Heck, even using that picture is illegal.




I was kinda wondering about that.

JD


----------



## Gilwen (Apr 4, 2009)

<snipped original> I didn't see all the links before I commented so I removed my original comments.

More to the point of this thread.....Will your tact tiles be physically compatiable with the original set? If so all members of my group will likely pop for another set.

gil


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Apr 4, 2009)

Gilwen said:


> <snipped original> I didn't see all the links before I commented so I removed my original comments.
> 
> More to the point of this thread.....Will your tact tiles be physically compatiable with the original set? If so all members of my group will likely pop for another set.
> 
> gil




Yes!

Right now it looks like the first set produced will be identical in every way to the original Tact-Tiles. 100% compatible.

We want to explore a lot of the options suggested in this thread, but it'll have to come after the few few runs.

I myself very much want a clear set, so I'll be pushing hard to get those done as soon as possible.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Apr 4, 2009)

I worse than missed them the first time around - I let someone else have the set I ordered because they needed them, and  'after all, I'll be able to get some more, right?' 

This time I won't be so careless. I will also be keeping my eyes peeled.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Hairfoot (Apr 4, 2009)

I voted for "I'd by both clear and light gray 1" hex", but I wish there was an option for "it's 2009.  Why are RPGs still using Imperial measurements?"


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (May 18, 2009)

Any updates on this yet?

I'm tempted to spring for a set of Battlegraph boards, but my group is somewhat accident-prone, so I'm eagerly awaiting Tact-Tiles: The Second Coming.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (May 19, 2009)

Amy Kou'ai said:


> Any updates on this yet?
> 
> I'm tempted to spring for a set of Battlegraph boards, but my group is somewhat accident-prone, so I'm eagerly awaiting Tact-Tiles: The Second Coming.




I'm also interested in getting an update on this.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (May 19, 2009)

Anyone know how much these things weigh?
I live in the UK, would you be mass importing them (through esdevian or some such) or would I be best served buying and shipping direct... I know that they don't even exist yet, just planning ahead...


----------



## Laslo Tremaine (May 26, 2009)

I have a set of the original Tact-Tiles and I love, love, love them!

That being said, I have  I learned some hard lessons from a buddy's set.  You really have to treat these things with kid gloves.



Ashrem Bayle said:


> Right now it looks like the first set produced will be identical in every way to the original Tact-Tiles. 100% compatible.




Now if the new run really is exactly the same as the originals, please learn from our mistakes...

These things scratch pretty darn easily.  I mean real easily.

My buddy treated his without much care.  People used metal minis, rolled dice on them, and just used them with out thinking.  After a bit we had a harder and harder time removing the dry-erase markings.  They would no longer just wipe off, and he would have to use the dry-erase cleaner spray to get the markings off.  Probably the final nail was that he resorted to putting them in the dishwasher to get them clean...  Now they are pretty much useless.

I on the other hand, am paranoid about mine (much to the amusement and derision of my gaming friends).  My rules for use are...
   • All metal minis must be mounted on plastic bases.
   • No rolling of dice on the Tact-Tiles.
   • When stored, they must use the original packing (face to face with foam sheets in between).

Like I said. people give me a hard time for being anal about them, but my Tact-Tiles are in great shape and we love gaming with them!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 7, 2009)

So, any further information as to when Tact-Tiles are likely to be available again?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Doodles (Jul 7, 2009)

Agreement with Olaf. Some news about the return of the Tact-Tiles?


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jul 7, 2009)

In the meantime, there are two auctions for sets of the old Tact Tiles on ebay, looks like.

I sold mine a (year?) ago on ebay and got a decent amount for them. At this point, I prefer Paizo/Steel Sqwire's FlipMats - portable, cheap, and dry erase.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 8, 2009)

Kunimatyu said:


> In the meantime, there are two auctions for sets of the old Tact Tiles on ebay, looks like.
> 
> I sold mine a (year?) ago on ebay and got a decent amount for them. At this point, I prefer Paizo/Steel Sqwire's FlipMats - portable, cheap, and dry erase.




I like my flip mats too.  We use both of mine in just about every session.  However, the ability to build on to your map when you run out of space on one side gives Tact-Tiles a real advantage in my opinion.

They're not as cheap as the flip mats but I'd still be happy to buy them.  I did think that Tact-Tiles were dry erase though.  Anyone know for certain?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jul 8, 2009)

Both tact-tiles and flip mats are dry erase.


----------



## Doodles (Jul 8, 2009)

There's room for both flip-mats and tact tiles in my game.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 8, 2009)

Doodles said:


> There's room for both flip-mats and tact tiles in my game.




You must have a huge table


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 9, 2009)

Doodles said:


> Agreement with Olaf. Some news about the return of the Tact-Tiles?




As of right now, I'm afraid Tact-tiles are on indefinite hold. For myself, we've got a new baby on the way in the next few months and my partner (co-owner) is likewise tied up.

We hope to be able to get this rolling some day soon, but it seems like a never ending stream of obstacles of late.

Sorry guys. I know that's not what you want to hear.


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jul 9, 2009)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> As of right now, I'm afraid Tact-tiles are on indefinite hold. For myself, we've got a new baby on the way in the next few months and my partner (co-owner) is likewise tied up.




Good luck with the kiddie, and sad news for us.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm disappointed to hear about the Tact-Tiles Ashrem.  Hopefully the load lightens up for you and your business partner in the future and you can give them a go again.

Best of luck with the baby! 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Doodles (Jul 9, 2009)

Olaf the Stout said:


> I'm disappointed to hear about the Tact-Tiles Ashrem.  Hopefully the load lightens up for you and your business partner in the future and you can give them a go again.
> 
> Best of luck with the baby!
> 
> Olaf the Stout



Indeed. Congrats and best of luck with the little one! That's what truly counts.


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jul 9, 2009)

Kudos for the honesty. Good luck with the family!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes guys. If something changes, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update, even though it is bad news. Congratulations on the wee newcomer.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Garmorn (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't care what color they are as long as the average marker shows up clearly on them.  If you make clear ones then they can be overlaid on printed maps for more versatility.


----------



## The DM's Girl (Dec 11, 2009)

*Does anyone know where I can find some Tact-tiles for Christmas?*

So, I had a brilliant idea for my husband's Christmas present this morning: buy him a set of his own Tact-tiles! We've been borrowing from a player in our group, but my husband DM's all the time, and we'll be moving soon and having a set of our own would be cool. I'd heard that there was a bootleg set out there, and also that the rights for the originals had been bought by another company and were also in production.

I have to admit that when I looked for them online today, I found pretty much nothing. I'm skeptical of the clear ones from Great Victory Widgets, as they use wet erase markers, and I'm still not quite sure that clear is the best choice. As has been said in this thread, the official ones aren't being produced at this time.

Does anyone know where I can find a decent set of these things? I'd even take used in good condition, at this point (like anyone would give up their set!) Does anyone have any opinions on the quality of either of the new versions?

Much thanks to you!

~The DM's Girl


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Dec 12, 2009)

Whoa. Are they actually being made now?


----------



## Thalstrak (Jan 2, 2010)

Yep. Check out the website:

Great Victory Widgets - Welcome!

Would be nice if they weren't clear though. 





Varianor Abroad said:


> Whoa. Are they actually being made now?


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Jan 2, 2010)

Actually, I really like the clear in concept.


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Jan 2, 2010)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> Just wanted to pop in and warn you guys not to be fooled by impostors such as these: http://www.enworld.org/forum/publishers-press-releases/253645-tact-tiles-back.html
> 
> These people do not own the Tact-Tiles name and have no legal right to its usage. In fact, they may well be hearing from our lawyer very soon.
> 
> Heck, even using that picture is illegal.






Thalstrak said:


> Yep. Check out the website:
> 
> Great Victory Widgets - Welcome!
> 
> Would be nice if they weren't clear though.




Just an FYI to un-suspecting new posters... the above website is not selling authentic Tact-Tiles, and appears to be illegalling using that Trademark.

I've re-ported the above post, just in case.

Peace,

Brian
<><


----------



## Felon (Apr 29, 2010)

Any update regarding the availability of Tact-Tiles? 

Just from reading this thread, it looks like Great Victory Widgets sells them...but shouldn't, because they don't own the license.

OTOH, the guys who own the license (Void Star Games?) should be producing them....but aren't.

Did I get that right? Has that state of affairs changed?

EDIT--Looks like Great Victory has a disclaimer stating they are not using the trademark illegitimately. Anyone tried'em?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 29, 2010)

There is other choices like these

Battlegraph Dry Erase Boards | Longtooth Studios

I don't own any find it a bit expensive for what I would get but others like them and use them.


----------



## Thanlis (Apr 29, 2010)

Felon said:


> Any update regarding the availability of Tact-Tiles?
> 
> Just from reading this thread, it looks like Great Victory Widgets sells them...but shouldn't, because they don't own the license.
> 
> ...




Great Victory does have the trademark on Tact-Tiles; presumably the former seller (not Void Star) let that trademark go. Ashrem Bayle has claimed several times that he owns the license, and I imagine he's acting in good faith, but he definitely doesn't own the trademark. I don't think his work with Void Star has anything to do with Tact-Tiles but I could be wrong.

The Great Victory guys are prone to spamming forums with fake recommendations and I wouldn't buy anything from them personally. If I could buy them from Ashrem, I would.


----------



## Felon (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanlis said:


> The Great Victory guys are prone to spamming forums with fake recommendations and I wouldn't buy anything from them personally. If I could buy them from Ashrem, I would.



That's unfortunate. They even seem to offer transparent Tact-Tiles. Yet there is something off-putting about the website and its general sense of....cut-to-the-chaseyness? I dunno.

At any rate, they use PayPal for transactions, so it seems about as trustworthy as internet transactions can be.


----------



## Felon (Apr 30, 2010)

Crothian said:


> There is other choices like these
> 
> Battlegraph Dry Erase Boards | Longtooth Studios
> 
> I don't own any find it a bit expensive for what I would get but others like them and use them.



Pretty neat, insofar as the grids are cut into the tiles, thus allowing for easy straight lines. Neat to work on their site some. I had trouble finding the "Order Now" link, and couldn't see the price without putting one in my cart. 

And as you say, at $25 a tile, they're kind of pricey.


----------



## Longtooth Studios (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for visiting!
The price is for a set of 4 tiles, not for each tile. 
I personally like to play with 9 on the table at a time, but one could play with a single set of 4 if they were running a dungeon. 
I am happy to answer any questions you may have about the boards. No smoke and mirrors here.


----------



## pxacrake (Apr 30, 2010)

*Has anyone bought / used these ?*



Thanlis said:


> Great Victory does have the trademark on Tact-Tiles; presumably the former seller (not Void Star) let that trademark go. Ashrem Bayle has claimed several times that he owns the license, and I imagine he's acting in good faith, but he definitely doesn't own the trademark. I don't think his work with Void Star has anything to do with Tact-Tiles but I could be wrong.
> 
> The Great Victory guys are prone to spamming forums with fake recommendations and I wouldn't buy anything from them personally. If I could buy them from Ashrem, I would.




Has anyone bought / used these ?

If so can you critique them ?

Drew


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 2, 2010)

To clear things up a bit:

Tact-Tiles was invented and originally sold by BC-Products. Eventually, BC-Products sold out to Imagineering, Inc.

I was a co-owner of Imagineering,Inc; which unfortunately never got off the ground due to a LOT of personal issues myself and the other owners were dealing with at the time.

Eventually we decided to shelve Tact-Tiles until our lives got straightened out.

In the mean time, I went on to found Void Star Games. Void Star has nothing to do with Tact-Tiles and likely never will. VS's main product is _Strands of Fate_, a generic core rulebook for the FATE game system that allows you to play characters of any power level in any genre.

We joke that if Spirit of the Century (or Starblazer) married GURPS (or HERO), _Strands _would have been the result.

_Strands of  Fate_is about to undergo it's third round of public playtesting and will see a release sometime around July.

Right now, I'm sad to report that there is no forward momentum in regards to getting Tact-Tiles in production. My partners have more important matters to attend to and I can't do it all myself.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2010)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> To clear things up a bit:
> 
> Tact-Tiles was invented and originally sold by BC-Products. Eventually, BC-Products sold out to Imagineering, Inc.
> 
> ...





This could be a lot more clear.

Can you give a better idea _when_ "BC-Products sold out to Imagineering, Inc.?"

If the above sale occurred, did it include the sale of the trademark for Tact-Tiles?

Did Imagineering, Inc. ever own the trademark for Tact-Tiles?

Does Great Victory (now) have the trademark on Tact-Tiles and have the legal right to sell them?


If there is a legitimate reaason to continue to cast legal doubt on the current sale of Tact Tiles please be more plain because it appears to be damaging the reputations of BC-Products, Imagineering, Inc., Great Victory, and Void Star Games, as all of those company names are connected either directly or through their owners to this confusing legal situation and a number of people in this thread and probably who have read it are basing their purchasing decisions on posts you have made regarding that legality or lack thereof.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 2, 2010)

*Here's the story of Tact-Tiles.
*
Tom and Trace created BC-Products and Tact-Tiles.

They sold them for a few years.

For various reasons, Trace decided to sell his portion of BC-Products to Tom.

Tom ran BC-Products by himself for a while before it collapsed.

Around the time I started this thread, Trace and I approached Tom and offered to buy him out. This included all of BC-Products' assets, which of course included the Tact-Tiles brand name. He agreed and Trace and I started Imagineering Inc. Tom became a silent partner. Essentially, BC-Products became Imagineering Inc.

Unfortunately, good intentions aren't enough to run a company on and we had a lot of personal issues crop up that kept us from getting Imagineering Inc, and the Tact-Tiles, off the ground.

Sometime around here Great Victory popped up claiming to be selling "Tact-Tiles". 

*So where does that put us?
*
Imagineering Inc, who owns the rights and molds for the original Tact-Tiles, is currently in stasis.

Great Victory Widgets is selling "Tact-Tiles", which are totally different from the original Tact-Tiles. I'm no longer going to discuss the legalities of that here.

Void Star is an entirely separate entity with no interest in Tact-Tiles.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2010)

Mark said:


> If there is a legitimate reaason to continue to cast legal doubt on the current sale of Tact Tiles please be more plain because it appears to be damaging the reputations of BC-Products, Imagineering, Inc., Great Victory, and Void Star Games, as all of those company names are connected either directly or through their owners to this confusing legal situation and a number of people in this thread and probably who have read it are basing their purchasing decisions on posts you have made regarding that legality or lack thereof.







Ashrem Bayle said:


> I'm no longer going to discuss the legalities of that here.





With the issue of the trademark outstanding, this obviously isn't going to be settled at this time.


----------



## Steel_Wind (May 2, 2010)

These kinds of discussions really aren't helpful on a public forum.

There is no Canadian trademark for Tact-Tiles. There is a US registration of a trademark for Tact-Tiles registered in the name of Christpher Beukeveld in B.C..

Whether that individual registration was proper or improper, was in trust, sold or assigned to a corporation or partnership, or whether it was even capable of registration at all within the marketplace -- all of that is a matter that may or may not be in doubt. I have no idea as to the factual matrix involved in any of those matters  -- and only the parties that were involved at the time have the necessary information.

What is clear is that there remains _some_ demand for a product that features the physical properties of the original tact-tiles and that as far as I can discern, there is no patent for the device (although imo, the concept was initially patentable.)

As for hashing out business and legal positions on a public forum - this simply is not the place to engage in that type of discourse.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 2, 2010)

Steel_Wind said:


> As for hashing out business and legal positions on a public forum - this simply is not the place to engage in that type of discourse.




I agree completely.

The customers really only need to know a few things:


BC-Products/Imagineering, Inc is not currently producing Tact-Tiles and will not be in the near future.

Great Victory Widgets is selling a similar (but incompatible) product under the name "Tact-Tiles".

Void Star publishes books and has no interest in Tact-Tiles, or any similar product, at this time.

I don't think there is any more that needs to be said.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2010)

Steel_Wind said:


> There is a US registration of a trademark for Tact-Tiles registered in the name of Christpher Beukeveld in B.C..







Ashrem Bayle said:


> I don't think there is any more that needs to be said.





If you feel the trademark or production of the products is in dispute, you should probably pursue that through proper legal channels rather than casting doubts on the legality of the product on an Internet forum.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (May 2, 2010)

Mark said:


> If you feel the trademark or production of the products is in dispute, you should probably pursue that through proper legal channels rather than casting doubts on the legality of the product on an Internet forum.




Which is exactly why I said "I don't think there is any more that needs to be said.".

I'm not going to discuss the legal issues here any longer, and admit that I never should have in the first place. It wasn't the proper place and I shouldn't have been so open about the matter.

In fact, it'd probably be best if a mod locked this thread.


----------



## Mark (May 2, 2010)

Ashrem Bayle said:


> In fact, it'd probably be best if a mod locked this thread.





I agree.  Good luck getting the situaton resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Piratecat (May 2, 2010)

Locked, as per OP's request.


----------

